# Amoroso Toro Cigar Review - mixed flavors



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigars has a lot of sweet tastes to it, when I first lit it I could taste an almost honey flavor to it and then there was a smooth creamy tast...

Read the full review here: Amoroso Toro Cigar Review - mixed flavors


----------

